# (MILTON KEYNES) FISH/GLASS TANK FOR SALE...! 4& a half ft by 1 ft...!!



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

4 & a half foot by 1 foot, fish/glass tank for sale..!
Used to house 2 leopard geckos but have now downsized to a terrarium...!
Perfect for fish, reptiles excetra... 

Can be kept as one hole tank or can be split into 2 with an extra piece of glass or whatever you want to use...! 

Has light fitting and work bulb with plug and switch all included and working...! 
Latch to hold top open when needed...! 
Top opening...! 

BUYER PICK UP OR ARRANGED COURIER...! 
Or something can be arranged!!

£50 Ono...! Pictures are available on request with an email adress...!


----------

